# Complete care for upcoming red foot tortoises?



## tupacliveson16 (May 31, 2013)

I need a full instruction on these upcoming guys! Also can a yellow foot be housed with a red foot? If so, include asditiomal info! Thank!


----------



## wellington (May 31, 2013)

Hello and Welcome you can start by looking under the RF section. You can also look on here tortoiselibrary.com for more info, it's a members site.


----------



## theelectraco (May 31, 2013)

You already have a thread on the subject with links for references given.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/post-676950.html


----------



## tupacliveson16 (May 31, 2013)

theelectraco said:


> You already have a thread on the subject with links for references given.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/post-676950.html



Yes(x i had no clue on how to use this site and i thought it deleted my previous post.


----------

